# Warren Tactical



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

Im thinking of Warren Tactical sights with the plain rear and the tritium front. Anyone with some experience with this setup or would I be better off getting the tritium in the rear sight as well? If so the single dot or the double. Nobody around here has these sights for me to try out, but just by reading about themand seeing pics of how the sight line is, I like them the best. I do most of my shooting in an indoor range that parts of are dimly lit, and some outside shooting as well. Im leaning towards the plain rear and tritium fronts. Anyone have suggestions about these sights? They are for a GLOCK 22. Thanks


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I would think that the front and rear site setup would be superior. As long as you can see your target, the double dot, rear sights give you vertical alignment and the front sight then acts just like a laser but without revealing your position. I really love the night sight setup on my Kimber, and find it quick and effective to line up on a target in the dark.


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

I went with the single dot rears and also the tritium front, cant wait to get them on


----------



## dieselman (Jul 16, 2008)

Got the Warrens put on this weekend. Havent shot it yet but the sight picture is light years better than the stock sights.


----------

